# Teryx rear engine seal?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Is the seal replacement the same as the Brute? My Dad needs his done and I want to know if it is the same.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Buy no reply I guess it is the same.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

should be, its the same part #
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1890

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...r_id=133292061678&ua=WXF?&itemid=260650314010


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanx!!!!


----------

